# chargrin flow?



## Hookandrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok is the river really flowing at 304 or is it trying to tease me into driving an hour from Akron to find out it's froze over ?? Sure need a fishin fix !!!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

The shelf ice is giving up slooowly. Still not a ton of open water at lease where I was today and by the time I got off the water, there were icebergs moving down the river.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanted to come up too. Can't tell from the gauges how much ice there is. Sounds like a no go right now.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The gauge is always messed up whenever there is a lot of ice.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not telling you that you can't. I just believe it's going to be a tough go tomorrow. Just think next weekend would be better if you're making a trip


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> The gauge is always messed up whenever there is a lot of ice.


Rocky, Chagrin, and Grand are blown out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The v is also up and muddy


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This coming week/ weekend should be very good for steelhead alley no matter which river you choose. The rivers are high now but the temps next week shouldn't totally freeze things up.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

It's a few days out, I had eyes on it this pm.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

This girl just had to have the chartreuse sucker spawn.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a nice fish


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> That's a nice fish


Thanks she came from a crick and jumped three times. Pulled like the dickens. She was charged up even though it was skinny water. Made my day as I only had a couple hours to get out. Hooked and lost two jacks in the same trickle. All in pools.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds fun


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll b trying a eastern trib on Tuesday before Wednesday s rain , then snow and dropping temps this weekend, it's suppose to pretty nice on Tuesday.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Tuesday was tough on the Chag, cold and murky but fishable - caught a nice fresh male just before I had to be responsible. Pretty fish with translucent fins. Chartreuse and orange sucker spawn the size of a nickel.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ReelPower said:


> Tuesday was tough on the Chag, cold and murky but fishable - caught a nice fresh male just before I had to be responsible. Pretty fish with translucent fins. Chartreuse and orange sucker spawn the size of a nickel.


I think you uploaded the wrong picture


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I caught a male yesterday that wasn't fresh but it sure was fun


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I make a distinction between "fresh" (recent upriver arrival) and "chromer" (dime bright) if that is what you mean. That fish was 12 miles up. I started 19 miles up lol, nobody home. Also fish can loose their sheen in the lower river staging, but the fin color (or translucence) is a good indicator of time in the non-estuary portion of the river.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I like using american whitewater.com to check the flows. It seems quicker than USGS.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Chagrin "might" be fishable today w/ bait-but since I'm retired, don't fish rivers on weekends! Too much "interference/competition" for the better waters. Good luck "warriors"!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Chagrin way to muddy. Lucky fish...fishing at best. Same with the Rocky. Monday should fish better and Tuesday being a great egg water day.
Fish strong !!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Rayman,
I meant where in the chagrin where you and was this from today?

TFA


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Rayman,
> I meant where in the chagrin where you and was this from today?
> 
> TFA


Network, have two decent steelheaders there now. Fishing the Woodland stretch. It sucked. I live on the rocky and drove nearly the entire length this morning. Way to muddy for the vast majority of fisherman,


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok thanks Rayman


----------

